# New Jeep 4xe



## WIPensFan

So I ordered a new Jeep Wrangler Rubicon 4xe. Hopefully it will come in a couple months. Never had a Jeep before so I’m pretty excited about this. I really wanted a new Bronco but the dealers would not negotiate price right now on an order and delivery dates are still unknown. So screw that. I was given a great price on my trade in as well as a good enough discount on the Jeep. I’m seriously thinking about putting a Snow-Way 7’6” 22 series plow on it as well as a Daniels 90” pull plow. I would like to do friends and family members with it. I would only put the plows on if they didn’t alter anything cosmeticly. Sno-Way says could alter front fascia so idk about that. Anyway, I’ll put up some pics when I get it and any info as to mounting plows is welcomed.


----------



## EWSplow

WIPensFan said:


> So I ordered a new Jeep Wrangler Rubicon 4xe. Hopefully it will come in a couple months. Never had a Jeep before so I'm pretty excited about this. I really wanted a new Bronco but the dealers would not negotiate price right now on an order and delivery dates are still unknown. So screw that. I was given a great price on my trade in as well as a good enough discount on the Jeep. I'm seriously thinking about putting a Snow-Way 7'6" 22 series plow on it as well as a Daniels 90" pull plow. I would like to do friends and family members with it. I would only put the plows on if they didn't alter anything cosmeticly. Sno-Way says could alter front fascia so idk about that. Anyway, I'll put up some pics when I get it and any info as to mounting plows is welcomed.


I'd look at a boss HTX v plow. I have a client who bought a 7-6" for his jeep a couple years ago. Looks like a perfect size for his jeep.


----------



## WIPensFan

Yes absolutely I will. I like a V plow better but was worried about weight. Don’t want red either. Doubt they offer stainless but that would be my choice if they did. Thanks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Video???


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Video???


https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a33312914/jeep-wrangler-4xe-hybrid-video-teased/


----------



## WIPensFan

Mark Oomkes said:


> Video???


Possibly. But doubtful.


----------



## thelettuceman

WIPensFan said:


> So I ordered a new Jeep Wrangler Rubicon 4xe. Hopefully it will come in a couple months. Never had a Jeep before so I'm pretty excited about this. I really wanted a new Bronco but the dealers would not negotiate price right now on an order and delivery dates are still unknown. So screw that. I was given a great price on my trade in as well as a good enough discount on the Jeep. I'm seriously thinking about putting a Snow-Way 7'6" 22 series plow on it as well as a Daniels 90" pull plow. I would like to do friends and family members with it. I would only put the plows on if they didn't alter anything cosmeticly. Sno-Way says could alter front fascia so idk about that. Anyway, I'll put up some pics when I get it and any info as to mounting plows is welcomed.


Would the factory warranty be voided???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Why not a Gladiator Rubi?


----------



## Hydromaster

A electric jeep?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> A electric jeep?


sure!


----------



## EWSplow

thelettuceman said:


> Would the factory warranty be voided???


A warranty shouldn't be a problem. 
I ge a half dozen calls a day for warranties...on a 15 year old truck.


----------



## WIPensFan

thelettuceman said:


> Would the factory warranty be voided???


No idea. Will have to read up on the fine print. My guess is no.


----------



## WIPensFan

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why not a Gladiator Rubi?


Don't love the look. Some look better than others. If the hybrid was an option I would have considered it.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Not a bad looking toy.


----------



## BUFF

WIPensFan said:


> So I ordered a new Jeep Wrangler Rubicon 4xe. Hopefully it will come in a couple months. Never had a Jeep before so I'm pretty excited about this. I really wanted a new Bronco but the dealers would not negotiate price right now on an order and delivery dates are still unknown. So screw that. I was given a great price on my trade in as well as a good enough discount on the Jeep. I'm seriously thinking about putting a Snow-Way 7'6" 22 series plow on it as well as a Daniels 90" pull plow. I would like to do friends and family members with it. I would only put the plows on if they didn't alter anything cosmeticly. Sno-Way says could alter front fascia so idk about that. Anyway, I'll put up some pics when I get it and any info as to mounting plows is welcomed.


Jeeps are a fun toy but no way are they a daily driver. I had a CJ-5 (real Jeep) as a daily driver for a few years and got another Pickup to use/drive too. Had the Jeep for 25yrs then sold it to a buddy who still has it as a toy


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Jeeps are a fun toy but no way are they a daily driver. I had a CJ-5 (real Jeep) as a daily driver for a few years and got another Pickup to use/drive too. Had the Jeep for 25yrs then sold it to a buddy who still has it as a toy


This and a cj5 aren't anything alike. These are actually somewhat comfy.
I've driven soft top CJ7s on the freeway and wish I'd have had earplugs. Couldn't The turn the music loud enough. The hobby horsing would drive you bonkers too.


----------



## WIPensFan

BUFF said:


> Jeeps are a fun toy but no way are they a daily driver. I had a CJ-5 (real Jeep) as a daily driver for a few years and got another Pickup to use/drive too. Had the Jeep for 25yrs then sold it to a buddy who still has it as a toy


DD for me now is leaving the house once, maybe twice a week. So yeah it will be bumpy but no worse than the unloaded F250. Way better on gas too!


EWSplow said:


> This and a cj5 aren't anything alike. These are actually somewhat comfy.
> I've driven soft top CJ7s on the freeway and wish I'd have had earplugs. Couldn't The turn the music loud enough. The hobby horsing would drive you bonkers too.


The crappy 4 door they gave me to test drive wasn't even too bad. You sit up in the seat kinda like a truck which really surprised me.
I'd never been in one before. I liked it. Peppy!
The 4xe has 350hp and 470 lb-ft torque. Stump puller...


----------



## theplowmeister

BUFF said:


> Jeeps are a fun toy but no way are they a daily driver. I had a CJ-5 (real Jeep) as a daily driver for a few years and got another Pickup to use/drive too. Had the Jeep for 25yrs then sold it to a buddy who still has it as a toy


Clearly you have not driven the new Jeeps. They are very much daily drivers now.

As far as "Real Jeep" I never owned a CJ5 or CJ7. I have worked on and driven them. The YJ and even the TJ could do everything the "C"s could and do it better, faster, smoother.


----------



## Western1

Did they ever have a pro?


----------



## Western1

PTO


----------



## Ajlawn1

Western1 said:


> PTO


Yes @LapeerLandscape has some pics of a Keep with a PTO coming out the rear...


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> This and a cj5 aren't anything alike. These are actually somewhat comfy.
> I've driven soft top CJ7s on the freeway and wish I'd have had earplugs. Couldn't The turn the music loud enough. The hobby horsing would drive you bonkers too.


I drove my CJ to Ct, Kali a few time, AZ a few times and South Padre Island a fews times. They are not road trip vehicles, between the noise and the ride you had to self medicate.....


----------



## BUFF

theplowmeister said:


> Clearly you have not driven the new Jeeps. They are very much daily drivers now.
> 
> As far as "Real Jeep" I never owned a CJ5 or CJ7. I have worked on and driven them. The YJ and even the TJ could do everything the "C"s could and do it better, faster, smoother.


Correct, only CJs, over the 25yrs mine had gone through a few stages.
New, 258cu 4sp Borg trans
40k ish rear main started to leak, decide to build the motor, bored.040" over, port/polish head including alum intake, 390cfm 4barrel Carb and 2 pc headers. Ran as good as a 304, was racing light to light with a guy with a 360 in his CJ and I broke a valve spring, sucked the valve and threw a rod destroying the block.
Buy a Madador wagon with a 401, bore it .030" over, port/ polish heads/intake, 600cfm 4 barrel and fenderwheel headers in to turbo flow muffs. It would pull the front wheels off the line with easy.
After the 401 was added the driveline failed. Replaced the diffs with high pinion 9" Fords with traclocks with 4:30 gears and put a T18 Borg trans in.
Had 4" spring lift with 2" body lift sitting on 35" tires. Full cage (8pt) and 5 point harnesses.
It wasn't very street friendly but hauled ash.


----------



## Western1

I had a few cj’s. One was a 76 with the v8 and quadratrack. Real work horse for plowing


----------



## Western1

A lot of city’s and companies had them for doing sidewalks. Some had pto’s to run the front brooms for sidewalks.


----------



## Western1

There was a company that had the axles narrowed just for doing sidewalks.


----------



## WIPensFan

Western1 said:


> There was a company that had the axles narrowed just for doing sidewalks.


Needed those in Texas!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes @LapeerLandscape has some pics of a Keep with a PTO coming out the rear...


Found it


----------



## Western1

Sweet. Saw all those Jeep’s at u pick yard and first things picked were the pto’s


----------



## Mountain Bob

I'm old enough to remember when J C Whitney was still selling surplus WW2 jeeps,in the crate,partially packed in cosmoline. Seem to remember they were 700 bucks.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Mountain Bob said:


> I'm old enough to remember when J C Whitney was still selling surplus WW2 jeeps,in the crate,partially packed in cosmoline. Seem to remember they were 700 bucks.


Late 60's,early 70's.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sew Wizzpen, when do you turn in your mancard? When you order? Upon delivery?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sew Wizzpen, when do you turn in your mancard? When you order? Upon delivery?


Will there be video of the event....


----------



## WIPensFan

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sew Wizzpen, when do you turn in your mancard? When you order? Upon delivery?


It was my understanding that this new Jeep comes with an upgraded Platinum Man Card.
They put it in the glovebox when it rolls off the assembly line.
:weightlifter::usflag:


----------



## Western1

With the upgraded man bun


----------



## WIPensFan

To anybody thinking about trading their truck for a new vehicle, the prices of nice used trades are really high. Evidently there is low inventory on used trucks. My KBB on my 2017 F250 Lariat was $2k higher than what I bought it for! Of course you won’t get that price at the dealer but I got a really good price on trade. I usually sell them myself but considering the sales tax implications and the added hassle the trade in was the way to go. I agreed to give them my truck right now as part of the whole new vehicle order and trade price. So I won’t have 2 vehicles for a while but still wife’s car is here if I need to go anywhere. I have a VIN on the new Jeep and in about a week I might have a build date. Fingers crossed they are running on schedule.
Edit: I am in Southern WI so prices and such will be different in other parts of the country.


----------



## Ajlawn1

WIPensFan said:


> To anybody thinking about trading their truck for a new vehicle, the prices of nice used trades are really high. Evidently there is low inventory on used trucks. My KBB on my 2017 F250 Lariat was $2k higher than what I bought it for! Of course you won't get that price at the dealer but I got a really good price on trade. I usually sell them myself but considering the sales tax implications and the added hassle the trade in was the way to go. I agreed to give them my truck right now as part of the whole new vehicle order and trade price. So I won't have 2 vehicles for a while but still wife's car is here if I need to go anywhere. I have a VIN on the new Jeep and in about a week I might have a build date. Fingers crossed they are running on schedule.
> Edit: I am in Southern WI so prices and such will be different in other parts of the country.


Holy crap you really did trade your man card in... I thought you were keeping your truck...


----------



## EWSplow

WIPensFan said:


> To anybody thinking about trading their truck for a new vehicle, the prices of nice used trades are really high. Evidently there is low inventory on used trucks. My KBB on my 2017 F250 Lariat was $2k higher than what I bought it for! Of course you won't get that price at the dealer but I got a really good price on trade. I usually sell them myself but considering the sales tax implications and the added hassle the trade in was the way to go. I agreed to give them my truck right now as part of the whole new vehicle order and trade price. So I won't have 2 vehicles for a while but still wife's car is here if I need to go anywhere. I have a VIN on the new Jeep and in about a week I might have a build date. Fingers crossed they are running on schedule.
> Edit: I am in Southern WI so prices and such will be different in other parts of the country.


I can believe that. Ive been casually looking at used trucks.. i can't believe the prices. Everything outside of the rust belt has high mileage too.


----------



## WIPensFan

Ajlawn1 said:


> Holy crap you really did trade your man card in... I thought you were keeping your truck...


Dude I'm not wealthy like you! If I had a fleet of Snoweratorers running around making bank like you maybe I could have kept the truck...


----------



## WIPensFan

Added bonus of the electric Jeep: A $7,500 tax credit in the yr you buy it. Only if you actually owe on your taxes.


----------



## Ajlawn1

WIPensFan said:


> Dude I'm not wealthy like you! If I had a fleet of Snoweratorers running around making bank like you maybe I could have kept the truck...


We're just joshin ya... You shoulda been buying some and lining up some sidewalks work... I gave you plenty of videos and feedback on them...

But in all seriousness, when you do get it can you post some vids of the automatic tampon dispenser in the glove box please... Warden was asking about them...


----------



## BUFF

WIPensFan said:


> Added bonus of the electric Jeep: A $7,500 tax credit in the yr you buy it. Only if you actually owe on your taxes.


Just realized it's a hybrid


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

BUFF said:


> Just realized it's a hybrid


----------



## WIPensFan

BUFF said:


> Just realized it's a hybrid


4x"e"...Electric


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Just realized it's a hybrid


Hence the man card comments.


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hence the man card comments.


Figured the comments were due to it being a modern Jeep with car/suv fluffy things.


----------



## WIPensFan

Ajlawn1 said:


> We're just joshin ya... You shoulda been buying some and lining up some sidewalks work... I gave you plenty of videos and feedback on them...
> 
> But in all seriousness, when you do get it can you post some vids of the automatic tampon dispenser in the glove box please... Warden was asking about them...


LOL! Will do...


----------



## Hydromaster

Hydromaster said:


> A electric jeep?





Mark Oomkes said:


> sure!





BUFF said:


> Just realized it's a hybrid


Try to keep up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Try to keep up.


Huh?


----------



## Hydromaster

Yes


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> Try to keep up.


Nah.... I'll pass....


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Nah.... I'll pass....


It's not a race.


----------



## WIPensFan

Went to Jeep dealer today to give them my truck for trade in. I told the sales manager my new Jeep had been assigned a VIN. He said he could check on any updates to see if there is a build date...he looks and says, it’s getting painted today and is supposed to ship on Friday. I’m like what?!? He said they probably converted an existing dealer order to mine or something to that effect. Said it shows that previous builds have been put into storage. He shows one that is supposed to ship tomorrow and if that happens he will know they are starting to ship them and mine might actually ship out on Friday. So maybe have it by the end of the month. Hope so, I don’t like not having a vehicle to use unless I take my wife to work and pick her up. Interferes with my sleep schedule... morning and afternoon!:laughing:


----------



## BUFF

WIPensFan said:


> Went to Jeep dealer today to give them my truck for trade in. I told the sales manager my new Jeep had been assigned a VIN. He said he could check on any updates to see if there is a build date...he looks and says, it's getting painted today and is supposed to ship on Friday. I'm like what?!? He said they probably converted an existing dealer order to mine or something to that effect. Said it shows that previous builds have been put into storage. He shows one that is supposed to ship tomorrow and if that happens he will know they are starting to ship them and mine might actually ship out on Friday. So maybe have it by the end of the month. Hope so, I don't like not having a vehicle to use unless I take my wife to work and pick her up. Interferes with my sleep schedule... morning and afternoon!:laughing:


With it warming up can't she ride her broom?


----------



## Western1

And that’s how the fight started?


----------



## BUFF

Western1 said:


> And that's how the fight started?


Not if you trained them correctly....


----------



## the Suburbanite

Western1 said:


> And that's how the fight started?


that's how the flight started


----------



## Western1

Ewe mine was pretrained already


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> With it warming up can't she ride her broom?


She brings home the bacon why he's home napping... He can ride a bike if he needs something bad enough.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WIPensFan said:


> Went to Jeep dealer today to give them my truck for trade in. I told the sales manager my new Jeep had been assigned a VIN. He said he could check on any updates to see if there is a build date...he looks and says, it's getting painted today and is supposed to ship on Friday. I'm like what?!? He said they probably converted an existing dealer order to mine or something to that effect. Said it shows that previous builds have been put into storage. He shows one that is supposed to ship tomorrow and if that happens he will know they are starting to ship them and mine might actually ship out on Friday. So maybe have it by the end of the month. Hope so, I don't like not having a vehicle to use unless I take my wife to work and pick her up. Interferes with my sleep schedule... morning and afternoon!:laughing:


So by the end of the month you'll be a steer (or gelding if you prefer)?


----------



## WIPensFan

Double ouch!


----------



## jonniesmooth

Mountain Bob said:


> I'm old enough to remember when J C Whitney was still selling surplus WW2 jeeps,in the crate,partially packed in cosmoline. Seem to remember they were 700 bucks.


My.wife has a copy of that ad.


----------



## GMC Driver

Ajlawn1 said:


> She brings home the bacon why he's home napping... He can ride a bike if he needs something bad enough.


Better be an e-bike.


----------



## WIPensFan

Here, you can all critique my choice.


----------



## BUFF

WIPensFan said:


> Here, you can all critique my choice.
> View attachment 215306


Smurf Blue Tow hooks..... C'mon man really.....

Like the color...my '15 Sooper Dooty is the same color but will never have anything that dark again due to it gets real hot in the summer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Looks about the same colour as the CFO's Heep...except hers isn't a hybrid.


----------



## WIPensFan

BUFF said:


> Smurf Blue Tow hooks..... C'mon man really.....
> 
> Like the color...my '15 Sooper Dooty is the same color but will never have anything that dark again due to it gets real hot in the summer.


Haha, no grill needed for camping then??
Blue accents are my favorite part!!


----------



## BUFF

WIPensFan said:


> Haha, no grill needed for camping then??


Correct, it's hot to a touch.


----------



## theplowmeister

Need to paint the grill Smurf Blue


----------



## Ajlawn1

WIPensFan said:


> Haha, no grill needed for camping then??
> Blue accents are my favorite part!!


Need to take off the "2017 Ford F250 4x4" signature and change it to "they're in my wife's purse."


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Ajlawn1 said:


> Need to take off the "2017 Ford F250 4x4" signature and change it to "they're in my wife's purse."


----------



## WIPensFan

Ajlawn1 said:


> Need to take off the "2017 Ford F250 4x4" signature and change it to "they're in my wife's purse."


Do we still have signatures?? I don't see them anymore on my phone. I do need to change mine though...Stay tuned!


----------



## BUFF

10X eh....
Don't you think that's a little smug...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

WIPensFan said:


> Do we still have signatures?? I don't see them anymore on my phone. I do need to change mine though...Stay tuned!


FYI- you can put a video as your signature


----------



## WIPensFan

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> FYI- you can put a video as your signature


Ohh!!:weightlifter:


----------



## WIPensFan

Let the tree hugging commence!


----------



## cwren2472

@WIPensFan - if you plan on flat towing your new wrangler behind your motor home, use caution:

https://autos.yahoo.com/amphtml/rver-flat-tows-jeep-wrangler-213400829.html


----------



## Western1

cwren2472 said:


> @WIPensFan - if you plan on flat towing your new wrangler behind your motor home, use caution:
> 
> https://autos.yahoo.com/amphtml/rver-flat-tows-jeep-wrangler-213400829.html


Opps


----------



## WIPensFan

cwren2472 said:


> @WIPensFan - if you plan on flat towing your new wrangler behind your motor home, use caution:
> 
> https://autos.yahoo.com/amphtml/rver-flat-tows-jeep-wrangler-213400829.html


Yeah, saw that. That's an expensive mistake. I feel sorry for them. Luckily I don't have an RV.


----------



## BUFF

cwren2472 said:


> @WIPensFan - if you plan on flat towing your new wrangler behind your motor home, use caution:
> 
> https://autos.yahoo.com/amphtml/rver-flat-tows-jeep-wrangler-213400829.html


Man that rig really shredded the gnarly terrain on the low maintenance desert roads..... Good thing it's trail rated....


----------



## WIPensFan

VIDEO!!:yow!:


----------



## cwren2472

WIPensFan said:


> VIDEO!!:yow!:


Are those the Wisconsin mountains in the background?


----------



## WIPensFan

cwren2472 said:


> Are those the Wisconsin mountains in the background?


If they are, I've never seen them. Seems awfully arid...:laugh:


----------



## EWSplow

WIPensFan said:


> If they are, I've never seen them. Seems awfully arid...:laugh:


https://trollway.com/


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> https://trollway.com/


Wow 1243' elevation..... watch oot for altitude sickness......


----------



## WIPensFan

BUFF said:


> Wow 1243' elevation..... watch oot for altitude sickness......


Everyone that lives there is HAF!!


----------



## cwren2472

WIPensFan said:


> Everyone that lives there is HAF!!


I suspect a smidge of sarcasm was involved


----------



## cwren2472

EWSplow said:


> https://trollway.com/


Something something troll capital of the world snowngo something


----------



## m_ice

cwren2472 said:


> Something something troll capital of the world snowngo something


Lmfao


----------



## theplowmeister

the frame on my 2000 TJ rotted out. I went to the junk yard and found a low mileage Jeep JT from Kentucky, It came in the day before The frame was perfext nat a bit of rust on it I checked the rest of the Jeep was cosmetically in pristine shape. EXCEPT the rear diff was ground down to the ring gear and no rear axles. They had flat towed behind a motor home and left it in low range. the front diff spider gears were busted as well as the engine. Not till I got the it home did I find out that the tranny was also trash. Dont know about the transfer case to scared to check it ou.


----------



## Randall Ave

theplowmeister said:


> the frame on my 2000 TJ rotted out. I went to the junk yard and found a low mileage Jeep JT from Kentucky, It came in the day before The frame was perfext nat a bit of rust on it I checked the rest of the Jeep was cosmetically in pristine shape. EXCEPT the rear diff was ground down to the ring gear and no rear axles. They had flat towed behind a motor home and left it in low range. the front diff spider gears were busted as well as the engine. Not till I got the it home did I find out that the tranny was also trash. Dont know about the transfer case to scared to check it ou.


Just look at it as a challenge job.


----------



## BUFF

theplowmeister said:


> the frame on my 2000 TJ rotted out. I went to the junk yard and found a low mileage Jeep JT from Kentucky, It came in the day before The frame was perfext nat a bit of rust on it I checked the rest of the Jeep was cosmetically in pristine shape. EXCEPT the rear diff was ground down to the ring gear and no rear axles. They had flat towed behind a motor home and left it in low range. the front diff spider gears were busted as well as the engine. Not till I got the it home did I find out that the tranny was also trash. Dont know about the transfer case to scared to check it ou.


Had a friend that use to flat tow his CJ-7 which had a auto trans. He put a full floater kit from Summers Brothers with hubs in his AMC 20 diff. Worked very good.


----------



## BUFF

Not a big upfront commitment, but still a commitment.

https://www.thedrive.com/news/39956...g-by-installing-chargers-at-trails-nationwide


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Not a big upfront commitment, but still a commitment.
> 
> https://www.thedrive.com/news/39956...g-by-installing-chargers-at-trails-nationwide


 :hammerhead:


----------



## cwren2472

BUFF said:


> Not a big upfront commitment, but still a commitment.
> 
> https://www.thedrive.com/news/39956...g-by-installing-chargers-at-trails-nationwide


Doesn't the whole "hybrid" thing mean that it still runs on, you know, gas if necessary? Even on a plug in?


----------



## BUFF

cwren2472 said:


> Doesn't the whole "hybrid" thing mean that it still runs on, you know, gas if necessary? Even on a plug in?


Considering people follow the Googler maps into the desert or unmaintained roads in the winter....... Jeep is trying to help oot those that run the tank dry on the way to the trail head and save a few from Darwin.....


----------



## cwren2472

BUFF said:


> Considering people follow the Googler maps into the desert or unmaintained roads in the winter....... Jeep is trying to help oot those that run the tank dry on the way to the trail head and save a few from Darwin.....


Hopefully those stations are less than 21 miles apart. And no other Darwin dodger got to the solar one first.


----------



## the Suburbanite

cwren2472 said:


> Something something troll capital of the world snowngo something


Norwegians would never put up with that.


----------



## WIPensFan

cwren2472 said:


> Doesn't the whole "hybrid" thing mean that it still runs on, you know, gas if necessary? Even on a plug in?


Yup!


----------



## WIPensFan

Got it 2 weeks ago. Love it!


----------



## Ajlawn1

At least you got some blue New Balance's to match the Jeep accents...


----------



## BUFF

WIPensFan said:


> Got it 2 weeks ago. Love it!
> View attachment 216681
> View attachment 216682
> View attachment 216683
> View attachment 216684
> View attachment 216685
> View attachment 216686
> View attachment 216687
> View attachment 216688


When will we see a video of it headlight deep in Mud?


----------



## cwren2472

Ajlawn1 said:


> At least you got some blue New Balance's to match the Jeep accents...


Stalker...


----------



## cwren2472

BUFF said:


> When will we see a video of it headlight deep in Mud?


Check back after 72 low monthly payments


----------



## WIPensFan

Ajlawn1 said:


> At least you got some blue New Balance's to match the Jeep accents...


Sweet kicks!:bluebounce:


BUFF said:


> When will we see a video of it headlight deep in Mud?


Never! My OCD just won't allow it.


----------



## Ajlawn1

cwren2472 said:


> Stalker...


Creeper...


----------



## WIPensFan

I will say this… once you drive in electric mode, you no longer care for anything with an engine. If you guys with trucks can by electric trucks, do it! JMO


----------



## WIPensFan

Ajlawn1 said:


> Creeper...
> 
> View attachment 216689


Horrible…


----------



## BUFF

WIPensFan said:


> Never! My OCD just won't allow it.


I'm OCD to..... but still love those "Hold my Beer (or Whiskey)" or "Oh Yeah... watch this" moments


----------



## cwren2472

WIPensFan said:


> Never! My OCD just won't allow it.


And just like that, you join the ranks of the other 98% of Wrangler owners.

It's ok, there is always a crowd for the Mall Terrain Vehicle


----------



## WIPensFan

That’s me!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Video of the tampon dispenser for @Ajlawn1??


----------



## WIPensFan

Mark Oomkes said:


> Video of the tampon dispenser for @Ajlawn1??


Maybe some day. This photo shoot took it all outta me.


----------



## jonniesmooth

WIPensFan said:


> Maybe some day. This photo shoot took it all outta me.


Then you can start working on this move.

__
http://instagr.am/p/COX_bfABenh/


----------



## Hydromaster

jonniesmooth said:


> Then you can start working on this move.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/COX_bfABenh/


Ah, just take the doors off and stop making heel marks on the doors....

https://www.yahoo.com/news/1-5-electric-vehicle-owners-164149467.htmlGoing back to gas...

So when you travel to little hamlets like ours there's only one place in town to charge electric vehicle and you'll have to walk a few blocks to get to the nearest hotel , so enjoy that.

And if you're the fifth car to get there, there will be no charging for you. ( only 4 plugs)


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Ah, just take the doors off and stop making heel marks on the doors....
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/1-5-electric-vehicle-owners-164149467.htmlGoing back to gas...
> 
> So when you travel to little hamlets like ours there's only one place in town to charge electric vehicle and you'll have to walk a few blocks to get to the nearest hotel , so enjoy that.
> 
> And if you're the fifth car to get there, there will be no charging for you. ( only 4 plugs)


Better get the trailer tow package...for the generator.


----------



## WIPensFan

Electric is where it’s at boys/girls! Get on board or fall behind. Level 2 charger being hardwired into the garage in a couple days. I will have built up $8,500 in tax credit for 21’ after that’s done, plus I get back 30% of the cost of the charger. $200.


----------



## DeVries

you do realize that money does come out of your pocket somehow eh?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WIPensFan said:


> Electric is where it's at boys/girls! Get on board or fall behind. Level 2 charger being hardwired into the garage in a couple days. I will have built up $8,500 in tax credit for 21' after that's done, plus I get back 30% of the cost of the charger. $200.


Not for 20% of Kalifornia elektric vehikle former owners.


----------



## WIPensFan

DeVries said:


> you do realize that money does come out of your pocket somehow eh?


Sure I do, I went to college.


Mark Oomkes said:


> Not for 20% of Kalifornia elektric vehikle former owners.


Huh??


----------



## Randall Ave

Them westerners have been slowly returning to gas. The main complaint is the long time period to charge the batteries. There's news articles on it.


----------



## cwren2472

Randall Ave said:


> Them westerners have been slowly returning to gas. The main complaint is the long time period to charge the batteries. There's news articles on it.


If only someone had linked to it 7 posts ago. That would have been helpful.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> If only someone had linked to it 7 posts ago. That would have been helpful.


Not all college graduates are adept at reading...


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not all college graduates are adept at reading...


Good point. I should have told the story this way:































I personally get all my world news through memes and cat videos.


----------



## Randall Ave

cwren2472 said:


> If only someone had linked to it 7 posts ago. That would have been helpful.


I was trying to write it as a hint. Humor is not my best work.


----------



## cwren2472

Randall Ave said:


> I was trying to write it as a hint. Humor is not my best work.


It's ok, buddy. I'll send you a participation award in recognition of your effort.


----------



## Randall Ave

cwren2472 said:


> It's ok, buddy. I'll send you a participation award in recognition of your effort.


If it makes it easier, I take Visa, MC, AMX, and Discover.


----------



## WIPensFan

I just missed that post completely. Apologies. Those numbers were from 2012-2018. Honestly I’ll probably never charge this Jeep away from home but there is a free Level 2 charger 5 min from my house. Next to a Culver’s so I may charge while eating there a few times. Things have progressed so far so fast with this type of technology…

“Of those who switched, over 70% lacked access to Level 2 charging at home, and slightly fewer than that lacked Level 2 connections at their workplace.”

As I said I’m having a Level 2 charger(Juice Box) installed at home in a few days. I’ll put some pics up when finished. Takes 2.5 hrs to charge the Jeep. Level 1 charger(regular wall outlet) takes 15-16 hrs. I’m spending way more than I’ll ever save on gas plus the cost of electricity, but I bought this for the fun of it. Something different.


----------



## WIPensFan

@Mark Oomkes Just for you Mark…
https://www.channel3000.com/madison-fire-department-unveils-first-of-its-kind-electric-fire-engine/


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WIPensFan said:


> @Mark Oomkes Just for you Mark…
> https://www.channel3000.com/madison-fire-department-unveils-first-of-its-kind-electric-fire-engine/


What could go wrong?


----------



## Randall Ave

I can think of a few things.


----------



## Western1

I thought water and electricity don’t mix?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Assuming it's a hybrid? 

Not like you can stop in the middle of structure fire to recharge the batteries. Then again, maybe you can in Madison...another progressive utopia. 

Renewable energy...going to put some solar panels and a windmill on top of the fire stations? 

Why not have unicorns pulling old fashioned pumpers around?


----------



## Western1

es


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The new fangled regen technology works so well with fire apparatus, ambulances, etc.

They never sit and idle for long periods...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> The new fangled regen technology works so well with fire apparatus, ambulances, etc.
> 
> They never sit and idle for long periods...


Noticing this on my 450... Doesn't get out on the highway much to heat that dpf up... More local stop and go...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Assuming it's a hybrid?
> 
> Not like you can stop in the middle of structure fire to recharge the batteries. Then again, maybe you can in Madison...another progressive utopia.
> 
> Renewable energy...going to put some solar panels and a windmill on top of the fire stations?
> 
> Why not have unicorns pulling old fashioned pumpers around?


Has a fuel burning motor to run pumps and to drive/operate
https://www.piercemfg.com/electric-fire-trucks/pierce-volterra


----------



## cwren2472

BUFF said:


> Has a fuel burning motor to run pumps and to drive/operate
> https://www.piercemfg.com/electric-fire-trucks/pierce-volterra


"*Zero Emissions*

Internal combustion engine for continuous and uninterrupted power to the pumping system or drive system"

Hmmm...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> "*Zero Emissions*
> 
> Internal combustion engine for continuous and uninterrupted power to the pumping system or drive system"
> 
> Hmmm...


Pixie dust is renewable and zero emissions.


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pixie dust is renewable and zero emissions.


Only if made from recycled unicorn farts.


----------



## BUFF

cwren2472 said:


> "*Zero Emissions*
> 
> Internal combustion engine for continuous and uninterrupted power to the pumping system or drive system"
> 
> Hmmm...


yes


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pixie dust is renewable and zero emissions.


Correct


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pixie dust is renewable and zero emissions.


It is a completly zero emmisions vehicle, cept for when the engines running.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> It is a completly zero emmisions vehicle, cept for when the engines running.


Cool...just like my truck.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> Cool...just like my truck.


I put six batteries in a Fire Truck on Monday, just so it would start, -------------------------------The Diesel engine, And it was a Cummings.


----------



## WIPensFan

Mark Oomkes said:


> Cool...just like my truck.


And just like my Jeep! 
Twinsies…


----------



## BUFF




----------



## Mark Oomkes

WIPensFan said:


> And just like my Jeep!
> Twinsies…


Or not...


----------



## Ajlawn1

WIPensFan said:


> And just like my Jeep!
> Twinsies…


Is your dog named Remi too...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Is your dog named Remi too...


Guessing Wizz is a cat person...


----------



## WIPensFan




----------



## EWSplow

WIPensFan said:


> View attachment 217635


He's oomkes green!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> He's oomkes green!


Nope, different shade...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nope, different shade...


Bella uniform?


----------



## WIPensFan

Ajlawn1 said:


> Is your dog named Remi too...





Mark Oomkes said:


> Guessing Wizz is a cat person...


I'm not the one with short jean shorts…


----------



## WIPensFan

Today I installed my ThermalBlades on my Jeep. Many thanks to Joe Petras at ThermalBlades for getting me the correct size blades and wipers very quickly. I had switched everything over from my F250 so I needed 16" wipers now instead of the 22" on the Ford.
The Jeep install is much easier than the large truck because the engine bay is much smaller and the wires all have plenty of length for mounting wherever you want. The down side is there is nowhere in the Jeep engine bay to mount the modulator into solid metal. I ended up screwing it to the plastic fuse cover and siliconing the holes to prevent water or dust/dirt from getting in there. Supposed to get a snow storm next Tuesday/Wednesday so I will be out in it tooling around and critiquing all the plow jobs.

If anybody has questions regarding the ThermalBlades feel free to ask me or visit the link below.

https://www.thermalblade.com/


----------



## BUFF

Got video?


----------



## Kvston

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nope, different shade...


Who's shady?

Slim?


----------



## WIPensFan

BUFF said:


> Got video?


Nope. I really should hire a personal assistant.


----------



## theplowmeister

BUFF said:


> Jeeps are a fun toy but no way are they a daily driver. I had a CJ-5 (real Jeep) as a daily driver for a few years and got another Pickup to use/drive too. Had the Jeep for 25yrs then sold it to a buddy who still has it as a toy


Do NOT confuse a CJ with a JK/LJ thats like comparing a model T to a Crown Vic.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Mountain Bob

*Tesla Is Courting Kids With an Electric ATV will run for 15 miles on a lithium-ion battery with speed settings of 5mph and 10mph, per the Verge. It will take up to five hours to fully charge.




*


----------



## BUFF

Mountain Bob said:


> *Tesla Is Courting Kids With an Electric ATV will run for 15 miles on a lithium-ion battery with speed settings of 5mph and 10mph, per the Verge. It will take up to five hours to fully charge.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can see people suing when their kid can't steer it due to the tie rods being exposed. And for $2k you'd think the frontend wouldn't be rigid and would l have some suspension along with alos having front brakes too.


----------



## WIPensFan

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 224579


Well, it looks bad ***!


Mountain Bob said:


> *Tesla Is Courting Kids With an Electric ATV will run for 15 miles on a lithium-ion battery with speed settings of 5mph and 10mph, per the Verge. It will take up to five hours to fully charge.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Imagine kids waiting 5 hrs! Nightmare!


----------



## debelmontkid

WIPensFan said:


> So I ordered a new Jeep Wrangler Rubicon 4xe. Hopefully it will come in a couple months. Never had a Jeep before so I'm pretty excited about this. I really wanted a new Bronco but the dealers would not negotiate price right now on an order and delivery dates are still unknown. So screw that. I was given a great price on my trade in as well as a good enough discount on the Jeep. I'm seriously thinking about putting a Snow-Way 7'6" 22 series plow on it as well as a Daniels 90" pull plow. I would like to do friends and family members with it. I would only put the plows on if they didn't alter anything cosmeticly. Sno-Way says could alter front fascia so idk about that. Anyway, I'll put up some pics when I get it and any info as to mounting plows is welcomed.


Hi! Did you end up putting a plow on your 4xe? We did and we're having some engine light issues. We're diagnosing but wondered if you had any insights. Was hoping you could help.


----------



## BUFF

Did you upgrade the Flux Capacitor to 5.9 gigawatts to handle the extra battery draw?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Engine light? Shouldn't it just be a battery light?


----------



## WIPensFan

debelmontkid said:


> Hi! Did you end up putting a plow on your 4xe? We did and we're having some engine light issues. We're diagnosing but wondered if you had any insights. Was hoping you could help.


No I didn't. I hope you get the problem solved. Please keep me updated on how the plow works out and how you fix your issue. Sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## cwren2472

BUFF said:


> Did you upgrade the Flux Capacitor to 5.9 gigawatts to handle the extra battery draw?


That's not good advice - it's known to do a real number of the tires


----------



## Mountain Bob

I see 2 things-
A Jeep that may end up with warranty issues
A UTV plow that may end up with warranty issues.


----------



## WIPensFan

Mountain Bob said:


> I see 2 things-
> A Jeep that may end up with warranty issues
> A UTV plow that may end up with warranty issues.


Exactly why I didn't pursue a plow on mine. There have been some issues with electronics and faulty parts. All of which are increasingly hard to come by these days. Mine has been good, and I wouldn't want to jeopardize that.


----------



## BUFF

You can always put what should be under the hood...kind of like this.


----------



## WIPensFan

I did get to go driving in the snow tonight. Had back surgery last Thursday so it was a brief outing. The ThermalBlades have worked really well, they didn't have much to do on this drive though. The main thing I noticed over the course of the winter, was the regenerative braking is really nice in the snow and ice. Slows you without hitting the brakes. Couple pics of course!


----------



## Ajlawn1

WIPensFan said:


> I did get to go driving in the snow tonight. Had back surgery last Thursday so it was a brief outing. The ThermalBlades have worked really well, they didn't have much to do on this drive though. The main thing I noticed over the course of the winter, was the regenerative braking is really nice in the snow and ice. Slows you without hitting the brakes. Couple pics of course!
> View attachment 235100
> View attachment 235102


Nice rainbow warrior sticker...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

Always get a chuckle when I get to this property which is home to two male "roommates". Sweet ride!










Just breaking your balls WIpens, hope your surgery went well.


----------



## WIPensFan

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Always get a chuckle when I get to this property which is home to two male "roommates". Sweet ride!
> 
> View attachment 235110
> 
> 
> Just breaking your balls WIpens, hope your surgery went well.


Thanks, I appreciate that.


----------



## prezek

WIPensFan said:


> I did get to go driving in the snow tonight. Had back surgery last Thursday so it was a brief outing. The ThermalBlades have worked really well, they didn't have much to do on this drive though. The main thing I noticed over the course of the winter, was the regenerative braking is really nice in the snow and ice. Slows you without hitting the brakes. Couple pics of course!
> View attachment 235100
> View attachment 235102


Pics? JUST PICS??


----------



## BlackBeauty

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Always get a chuckle when I get to this property which is home to two male "roommates". Sweet ride!
> 
> View attachment 235110
> 
> 
> Just breaking your balls WIpens, hope your surgery went well.


Love the body color top on that white jeep!


----------



## WIPensFan

prezek said:


> Pics? JUST PICS??


----------



## BUFF

WIPensFan said:


> I did get to go driving in the snow tonight. Had back surgery last Thursday so it was a brief outing. The ThermalBlades have worked really well, they didn't have much to do on this drive though. The main thing I noticed over the course of the winter, was the *regenerative braking is really nice in the snow and ice. Slows you without hitting the brakes. Couple pics of course!*
> View attachment 235100
> View attachment 235102


So regen braking is like engine braking which can be done with a Jake Brake or downshifting?
Pics are OK but where's the video...


----------



## WIPensFan

BUFF said:


> So regen braking is like engine braking which can be done with a Jake Brake or downshifting?
> Pics are OK but where's the video...


Yeah kinda. When you let off the gas, it immediately starts to slow the vehicle but how much you slow down, depends on how fast you are going. So if you're going 10mph it slows you very quickly to almost 0mph but never to a full stop. If you're going 65mph, it slows you much less harshly and just gradually slows you. And then the more it slows down, the quicker the deceleration. And this feature can be selected or not selected with a button.


----------



## BUFF

WIPensFan said:


> Yeah kinda. When you let off the gas, it immediately starts to slow the vehicle but how much you slow down, depends on how fast you are going. So if you're going 10mph it slows you very quickly to almost 0mph but never to a full stop. If you're going 65mph, it slows you much less harshly and just gradually slows you. And then the more it slows down, the quicker the deceleration. And this feature can be selected or not selected with a button.


I had a 1000cc 4stroke snowmobile that I was pushing 15psi of boost into with supercharger. When I took it oot the first time and left off the throttle ("chopped it") at low speed the pressure drop tossed me over the handle bars. End up putting a blowoof valve on it to regulate the engine breaking.


----------



## Ajlawn1

WIPensFan said:


> Yeah kinda. When you let off the gas, it immediately starts to slow the vehicle but how much you slow down, depends on how fast you are going. So if you're going 10mph it slows you very quickly to almost 0mph but never to a full stop. If you're going 65mph, it slows you much less harshly and just gradually slows you. And then the more it slows down, the quicker the deceleration. And this feature can be selected or not selected with a button.


Sounds like it more about sending pwr back to the batteries according to the video I just watched...



BUFF said:


> So regen braking is like engine braking which can be done with a Jake Brake or downshifting?
> Pics are OK but where's the video...


Slade has something like that we found going through the foothills of Kentucky... Senses grade and speed and starts pulling back like an exhaust brake feel...


----------



## Mountain Bob

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sounds like it more about sending pwr back to the batteries according to the video I just watched...
> 
> Slade has something like that we found going through the foothills of Kentucky... Senses grade and speed and and starts pulling back like an exhaust brake feel...


Yes,technically regen is putting power back into batteries. But they began putting electromotive braking in small vehicles now, where you apply power to the electric motors,a different way, to slow things down. Common on things like trains, trams ski lifts and such.


----------



## Hydromaster

Regen, allowed for modern ski lifts, 
To run in reverse and to handle a larger downhill load.


----------



## WIPensFan

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sounds like it more about sending pwr back to the batteries according to the video I just watched...
> 
> Slade has something like that we found going through the foothills of Kentucky... Senses grade and speed and starts pulling back like an exhaust brake feel...


Yep it recharges the battery a little. I don't notice any more charge coming in, but I've heard people say it's noticeable on real hilly terrain.


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Nice rainbow warrior sticker...


when they burn fossil fuel and driven by a female they have stickers like this


----------



## WIPensFan

BUFF said:


> when they burn fossil fuel and driven by a female they have stickers like this
> View attachment 235160


Cool sticker…


----------



## BUFF

In an attempt to add a little Buzz to this thread...
Talked to friend yesterday that's into building vehicles and has a sweet spot for VW busses. He have a Vanagon with a Subby WRX motor in it that is a total sleeper ride. He told me he picked up a '65 VW bus and has been looking into converting it to be a plug-in and found this place.
https://www.evwest.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=226
And a video showing an overview of the conversion for those into videos.... 





His plan is to drop it a few inches and leave the body as is with patina and cruise around town in it, strictly a toy.


----------



## WIPensFan

BUFF said:


> In an attempt to add a little Buzz to this thread...
> Talked to friend yesterday that's into building vehicles and has a sweet spot for VW busses. He have a Vanagon with a Subby WRX motor in it that is a total sleeper ride. He told me he picked up a '65 VW bus and has been looking into converting it to be a plug-in and found this place.
> https://www.evwest.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=226
> And a video showing an overview of the conversion for those into videos....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His plan is to drop it a few inches and leave the body as is with patina and cruise around town in it, strictly a toy.


Cool, love that. Always wanted a "sleeper" car. Just looks normal but just a monster under the hood.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> In an attempt to add a little Buzz to this thread...
> Talked to friend yesterday that's into building vehicles and has a sweet spot for VW busses. He have a Vanagon with a Subby WRX motor in it that is a total sleeper ride. He told me he picked up a '65 VW bus and has been looking into converting it to be a plug-in and found this place.
> https://www.evwest.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=226
> And a video showing an overview of the conversion for those into videos....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His plan is to drop it a few inches and leave the body as is with patina and cruise around town in it, strictly a toy.


Starter kit $7600 , not sure what's included. 
You can buy a pretty nice crate motor for that. 
They must be trying to attract people with MP money.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Starter kit $7600 , not sure what's included.
> You can buy a pretty nice crate motor for that.
> They must be trying to attract people with MP money.


Or lawn jockeys with jets...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

WIPensFan said:


> Cool sticker…


You ever get "ducked" with the jeep?


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Starter kit $7600 , not sure what's included.
> You can buy a pretty nice crate motor for that.
> They must be trying to attract people with MP money.


Complete, bolt / plug an play


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Complete, bolt / plug an play


And only about $2500 more than a 420HP 383 stroker. What a bargain!


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> And only about $2500 more than a 420HP 383 stroker. What a bargain!


Just came across this and thought about your post...lol


----------



## Ajlawn1

To stay on topic , seen this at the Hustler dealer today...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> To stay on topic , seen this at the Hustler dealer today...
> 
> View attachment 236820


Sidewalk rig and probably cheaper than a ventrac.


----------



## Hydromaster

Hood latch is undone


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Sidewalk rig and probably cheaper than a ventrac.


You know I axed... Need a gladiator so I can put a spreader in the bed too...


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> And only about $2500 more than a 420HP 383 stroker. What a bargain!


Yea but plug-in is the hipster/cool thing and in my friends defense he has a couple diesel pickups and a FJ40 with a 4BT in it.
He lives in Salida which is a river town and in the summer the place is full if
Rafters... as I said a toy cuz he can


----------



## the Suburbanite

BUFF said:


> Yea but plug-in is the hipster/cool thing and in my friends defense he has a couple diesel pickups and a FJ40 with a 4BT in it.
> He lives in Salida which is a river town and in the summer the place is full if
> Rafters... as I said a toy cuz he can


Why you calling him but plug?


----------



## WIPensFan

LapeerLandscape said:


> You ever get "ducked" with the jeep?


No, and I'm pissed because I'd think that's funny. 


Ajlawn1 said:


> To stay on topic , seen this at the Hustler dealer today...
> 
> View attachment 236820


Damn, that looks heavy on there. Is that a block heater plugged in?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

WIPensFan said:


> No, and I'm pissed because I'd think that's funny.
> 
> Damn, that looks heavy on there. Is that a block heater plugged in?


Could be a battery charger or something, I see the hood is unlatched.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> You ever get "ducked" with the jeep?


Most likely because he doesn't have a real Jeep...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Most likely because he doesn't have a real Jeep...


I didn't know what getting ducked was but my 8 year old granddaughter did, she learned about it on tic tok


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> I didn't know what getting ducked was but my 8 year old granddaughter did, she learned about it on tic tok


Both my wife and daughter were.


----------



## cwren2472

Ajlawn1 said:


> You know I axed... Need a gladiator so I can put a spreader in the bed too...


You might be limited to this model spreader for the Gladiator


----------



## Ajlawn1

cwren2472 said:


> You might be limited to this model spreader for the Gladiator
> 
> View attachment 236898


The coveted Oompkiss only 5 gal bucket of spillage!


----------



## cwren2472

Ajlawn1 said:


> The coveted Oompkiss only 5 gal bucket of spillage!


I think his bucket is green


----------



## Ajlawn1

cwren2472 said:


> I think his bucket is green


That is green...


----------



## cwren2472

Ajlawn1 said:


> That is green...


Oh


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> The coveted Oompkiss only 5 gal bucket of spillage!


Oh no...that 5 gallon bucket spillage was from Woouster.


----------



## WIPensFan

LapeerLandscape said:


> I didn't know what getting ducked was but my 8 year old granddaughter did, she learned about it on tic tok


That is also how I learn everything. That and Reddit.


cwren2472 said:


> You might be limited to this model spreader for the Gladiator
> 
> View attachment 236898


That's the model spreader Dad and I started with when we first started offering that service way back when…1986. Soo many walks and driveways. We only used Power Thaw… that stuff was so dusty! Everything was covered in blue dust every time we we done. Coveralls, jacket, boots, gloves, and the carpet of the floor on the truck where we put our gloves under the heater. 
Sorry, that was a good flashback though.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hey Wizzpenn...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hey Wizzpenn...
> 
> View attachment 237668


Saw one on the way to Detoilet last week.


----------



## WIPensFan

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hey Wizzpenn...
> 
> View attachment 237668


Meh, the Jeep will go wherever that overpriced heap will go. And for $270,000 less.


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 238052


Think it'll make 30 miles on a charge? 
I don't need to haul anything other than my lunch.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Think it'll make 30 miles on a charge?
> I don't need to haul anything other than my lunch.


If you're taking your lunch...where is your arse going?


----------



## WIPensFan

Took 3 of my watches to get new batteries put in a couple days ago. The place is about 11 miles away, one way. Dropped them off and went back the next day to pick them up. So 22 miles on both days and the gas engine never turned on. Max speed 67mph(gradually getting to that speed to keep the engine off) and temps outside were 25-28f. So 44 miles cost me $3.00 total. So when I have the heat at 75f + heated seat + heated steering wheel on I’m getting about 23-24 miles per charge of 15kWh. Now if the outside temps fall below 25ish, then the engine will turn on sporadically to help heat the cabin, as the electric heater isn’t enough. Or, obviously, if you drive more aggressively and punch the gas pedal down more often, the engine will turn on more often to give you the power you’re calling for. And you’ll burn battery power faster that way as well.


----------



## cwren2472

WIPensFan said:


> Took 3 of my watches to get new batteries put in a couple days ago.


Too bad the watches don't run on gas. You could have just topped them up and not had to make a special trip.


----------



## Mountain Bob

$3 + time + cost of vehicle. To be fair. Same trip in a Camry would be immensely less. But,I understand. Camry owners to not wave to each other.


----------



## cwren2472

Mountain Bob said:


> $3 + time + cost of vehicle. To be fair. Same trip in a Camry would be immensely less. But,I understand. Camry owners to not wave to each other.


Ugh, waving at strangers and pretending to be friendly is the _worst._

The other day, one of my neighbors flipped me the bird for no apparent reason at all. It was refreshing.


----------



## Hydromaster

There’s a lot of the slow roll with the one or two finger wave from the steering wheel , but no honking that would just be rude around here. but it’s mostly the locals.


----------



## WIPensFan

Mountain Bob said:


> $3 + time + cost of vehicle. To be fair. Same trip in a Camry would be immensely less. But,I understand. Camry owners to not wave to each other.


True


cwren2472 said:


> Ugh, waving at strangers and pretending to be friendly is the _worst._
> 
> The other day, one of my neighbors flipped me the bird for no apparent reason at all. It was refreshing.


True
I'm sure you deserved it.


----------



## cwren2472

WIPensFan said:


> True
> I'm sure you deserved it.


That seems like a given.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> If you're taking your lunch...where is your arse going?


I still have a red Wagon in the basement. I could tow my lunch.


----------



## WIPensFan

Hydromaster said:


> There's a lot of the slow roll with the one or two finger wave from the steering wheel , but no honking that would just be rude around here. but it's mostly the locals.


I always feel bad if someone waves and I don't see them til they are almost past me. Then they're like… that guy has no Jeep etiquette. But then I forget about it 20 sec later…


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WIPensFan said:


> I always feel bad if someone waves and I don't see them til they are almost past me. Then they're like… that guy has no Jeep etiquette. But then I forget about it 20 sec later…


I find it extremely annoying.

I didn't buy a Jeep to be part of a club or wave at other Jeep owners.

Besides, I'm anti-social.


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> I find it extremely annoying.
> 
> I didn't buy a Jeep to be part of a club or wave at other Jeep owners.
> 
> Besides, I'm anti-social.


So you didn't appreciate the little rubber ducky on left on your jeep last week?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

No


----------



## WIPensFan

Mark Oomkes said:


> I find it extremely annoying.
> 
> I didn't buy a Jeep to be part of a club or wave at other Jeep owners.
> 
> Besides, I'm anti-social.


Lol, not more than me you're not! I'm trying to be better. Your not.


----------



## Hydromaster

WIPensFan said:


> I always feel bad if someone waves and I don't see them til they are almost past me. Then they're like… that guy has no Jeep etiquette. But then I forget about it 20 sec later…


I'm sorry, We don't wave at the Jeep drivers, you know, it's a Jeep thing.


----------



## Mountain Bob

Astro-Safari van people wave to each other, but that's because so few are left, and everyone thinks we are crazy, anyway.
S&S camper people wave to each other.


----------



## Hydromaster

That sounds very Social, us Dodgers just flip out the tow mirrors, snarl then roll coal as we pass.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Hydromaster said:


> That sounds like us so much extra work, us Dodgers just flip out the tow mirrors, snarl
> And roll coal as we pass.


That's just oil burning off your 3 too 6" exhaust tip...


----------



## Hydromaster

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's just oil burning off your 3 too 6" exhaust tip...


Not anymore, I got a new turbo…


----------



## EWSplow

WIPensFan said:


> I always feel bad if someone waves and I don't see them til they are almost past me. Then they're like… that guy has no Jeep etiquette. But then I forget about it 20 sec later…


When the square headlight jeeps (YJ) came out the round (CJ) jeep owners wouldn't wave to them. 
Now that the headlights are round again, everybody waves.
It makes me feel good when hotties driving new jeeps wave to me.


----------



## EWSplow

Mountain Bob said:


> Astro-Safari van people wave to each other, but that's because so few are left, and everyone thinks we are crazy, anyway.
> S&S camper people wave to each other.


I should have kept mine. I'd be a member of 2 clubs.

Maybe I'll start waving to all the other slant eyed GM trucks.


----------



## theplowmeister

Mark Oomkes said:


> I find it extremely annoying.
> 
> I didn't buy a Jeep to be part of a club or wave at other Jeep owners.
> 
> Besides, I'm anti-social.


Yes you are


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ahem....


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ahem....
> 
> View attachment 238220


It's a satchel


----------



## Ajlawn1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502409298244157441


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502409298244157441


Purty shure @jonniesmooth posted that several months ago...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Purty shure @jonniesmooth posted that several months ago...


Nope..... It was the Black Mulch king

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/random-thoughts-and-stories-thread.163154/post-2563041


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Nope..... It was the Black Mulch king
> 
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/random-thoughts-and-stories-thread.163154/post-2563041


Oops...

This still applies.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Purty shure @jonniesmooth posted that several months ago...


In this thread...?


----------



## WIPensFan

Quit spamming my thread with s****y Tesla garbage. This thread is for real men PHEV’s. We still have engines in this thread!


----------



## Ajlawn1

WIPensFan said:


> Quit spamming my thread with s****y Tesla garbage. This thread is for real men PHEV's. We still have engines in this thread!


----------



## Ajlawn1

WIPensFan said:


> Quit spamming my thread with s****y Tesla garbage. This thread is for real men PHEV's. We still have engines in this thread!


----------



## WIPensFan

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 238330


Spammer!!


----------



## jonniesmooth

Mark Oomkes said:


> Purty shure @jonniesmooth posted that several months ago...





BUFF said:


> Nope..... It was the Black Mulch king
> 
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/random-thoughts-and-stories-thread.163154/post-2563041


Didn't think it was me.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Bah-ha-ha, happening right in town now...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Tweet it to Mayor Pete


----------



## WIPensFan

Ajlawn1 said:


> Bah-ha-ha, happening right in town now...
> 
> View attachment 238878


Which is why PHEV are better.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WIPensFan said:


> Which is why PHEV are better.


I have no idea what that means....but is this going to turn into a LBTQ+)@_*%(*( thing?


----------



## EWSplow

WIPensFan said:


> Which is why PHEV are better.


Pot head's electric vehicle?


----------



## the Suburbanite

Ajlawn1 said:


> Bah-ha-ha, happening right in town now...
> 
> View attachment 238878


NEVER ROB A 7/11 WITH A PRIUS


----------



## WIPensFan

Mark Oomkes said:


> I have no idea what that means....but is this going to turn into a LBTQ+)@_*%(*( thing?


It…means…it…has…an…engine…as…well…as…electric… motors.

Please don't ask me how it all works, I have no idea, I just plug it in when I get home.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WIPensFan said:


> It…means…it…has…an…engine…as…well…as…electric… motors.


Why didn't you just say that?

Does it really identify as all those letters?

PS Got an email from a customer and in the signature had her preferred pronouns. I've met her and she's definitely a her. There never was any confusion for me.


----------



## EWSplow

WIPensFan said:


> It…means…it…has…an…engine…as…well…as…electric… motors.
> 
> Please don't ask me how it all works, I have no idea, I just plug it in when I get home.


My second guess was post hallucinogenic electric vehicle.


----------



## WIPensFan

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why didn't you just say that?
> 
> Does it really identify as all those letters?
> 
> PS Got an email from a customer and in the signature had her preferred pronouns. I've met her and she's definitely a her. There never was any confusion for me.


That's truly sad.


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 240070


And wait 8-10months to get it....


----------



## WIPensFan

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 240070


It was actually more than that…I got a smokin deal though. Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WIPensFan said:


> It was actually more than that…I got a smokin deal though. Thumbs Up


So you paid more than $60k to have your man card taken away?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> So you paid more than $60k to have your man card taken away?


Nah, those bright blue New Balances were probably under $100 bucks...


----------



## WIPensFan

Ajlawn1 said:


> Nah, those bright blue New Balances were probably under $100 bucks...


New Balances are never under $100! Maybe Hey Dudes…


----------



## WIPensFan

Mark Oomkes said:


> So you paid more than $60k to have your man card taken away?


Doing what's right for the environment takes sacrifice! Just ask Joe Biden and John Kerry. I'm doing my part for Greta.


----------



## EWSplow

WIPensFan said:


> Doing what's right for the environment takes sacrifice! Just ask Joe Biden and John Kerry. I'm doing my part for Greta.


----------



## BUFF

pretty cool for a plug in








The Jeep Wrangler Magneto 2.0 Is an EV Concept That Hits 60 MPH in 2 Seconds


With 625 hp and 850 lb-ft of instant torque, the Wrangler Magneto 2.0 concept is an absurdly quick 4x4.




www.roadandtrack.com


----------



## cwren2472

Uh oh....









Jeep issues recall and stop-sale order on 63K hybrid Wrangler SUVs for power loss


Nearly 63,000 Jeep Wrangler 4xe plug-in hybrid SUVs are being recalled due to a software issue that could lead to a loss of power while the vehicle is in motion.




www.foxbusiness.com


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Power loss?

Dead battree?


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> Power loss?
> 
> Dead battree?


Says it's a software issue. But I'm sure the developers are working on it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> Says it's a software issue. But I'm sure the developers are working on it.


Probably daily...


----------



## BUFF

cwren2472 said:


> Uh oh....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeep issues recall and stop-sale order on 63K hybrid Wrangler SUVs for power loss
> 
> 
> Nearly 63,000 Jeep Wrangler 4xe plug-in hybrid SUVs are being recalled due to a software issue that could lead to a loss of power while the vehicle is in motion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxbusiness.com


So they basically go brain dead..... I blame the owners....


----------



## MLG

Theoretically an all electric vehicle should work great as a plow vehicle. Setting emissions aside, think of the attributes:

Linear power & more power
No gears to shift or transmission to damage going forward and reverse
One pedal driving mode should make controlling it simpler
No exhaust to rust out or get bent backing into something.
No engine parts to wear out or get wet
No radiator to get poked or cooling system to leak
Won't overheat going down the road with the plow up
Heavier so there should be more traction
Quieter for residential plowing
You probably want to keep it in a warmer garage in the am so you don't have to spend as much energy heating the cabin. These newer vehicles charge up real fast. The quickest recharge-time vehicles (available today) can go from 10% to 80% in 18 minutes. About long enough to take a bio-break, eat a sandwich and warm up a bit. I know plow guys who take twice that long to drink a coffee at a convenience store after hours of plowing. The Jeep might not charge that quick now, but in a few years most vehicles will be down to the 10-12 min charge time.

I just wish they weren't so expensive. Hard for me to justify the cost at the moment.


----------



## Hydromaster

And what do you do when the country calls a for a ban or a moratorium on charging your electric vehicle, a power outage.

With the range of under 300 miles how many miles do you think you’re going to get plowing.

where are you going to find this rapid charger do you have to drive all the way back home?

what do you do when somebody steals all the cords off the charging stations for the copper?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Steals the cords or they get plowed off.


----------



## Ajlawn1

They were all in the way at the mall... Left about 10' away unplowed...


----------



## jomama45

Hydromaster said:


> With the range of under 300 miles how many miles do you think you’re going to get plowing.


Just a WAG, but I'd say maybe 10-20 considering how much draw a plow takes.....


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> Just a WAG, but I'd say maybe 10-20 considering how much draw a plow takes.....


You're about 40 miles from me, right?


----------



## Hydromaster

jomama45 said:


> Just a WAG, but I'd say maybe 10-20 considering how much draw a plow takes.....


they’ll have to run a gas powered jump box
For the plow.


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> You're about 40 miles from me, right?


Yep.


----------



## MLG

I don't have an electric vehicle, and there are sure to be some teething pains, downsides, and plenty of positives. They aren't going to fit every vehicle need right away (Towing??). Technology will change and improve. I remember when I got one of the early smart phones. Nobody around me had a smart phone. Yeah it had some bugs. What was funny was, instead of people saying, "Wow, that's really neat!", the vast majority of people would instantly blurt out reasons why it was a lousy concept: too expensive, battery didn't last nearly as long as a flip phone or blackberry, what if you drop it - it'll be destroyed, no real buttons, too big to carry around, low antenna range, what if you forget to charge it?, what if it falls in the water? What if the power goes out? ...and about 20 other things. My response was, in about 5 years every phone would be a 'smart phone'. And they'd practically spit out their coffee in laughter. (note: it only took about 3 yrs for most people to switch over)

The 4XE might not make a good tow vehicle, but it might. Esp for one's own personal properties. Might as well try. A lot of people will still have a gas vehicle when they need gas vehicle needs. People I know who have electric cars have never had a range problem ...for DD local needs. It'll probably be a while until we get reports back on 'real truck' electric plowing plusses/minuses. I don't know that the Lightning will be able to handle a plow...


----------



## Hydromaster

I don’t know what smart phone you had but up until recently if you dropped it, it broke , if you dropped in water it or even got it moist it didn’t work.
The old bricks with their large antenna had a much better range and you could pound nails with it.

Electric vehicles are a con game.
the pollution generated just from mining and refining the rare earth minerals for the magnets in every motor let alone mining the minerals that are needed for the battery are environmental disasters let alone that the electricity to charge the car comes from burning coal or natural gas or fuel oil.

If you listen to the industry and the people .
we need to triple our oil/fuel output.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just out of curiosity...how much commercial plowing do you do with a '87 Cherokee and a half ton?

Cuz for me, I am in it to provide a service to my customers in a timely manner and make money.


----------



## Hydromaster

Smart Car of America Forum


A forum community dedicated to all Smart Car owners and enthusiasts. Come join the discussion about performance, modifications, troubleshooting, economy, maintenance, and more!




www.smartcarofamerica.com


----------



## BUFF

If it's felt a thread about Snow Removal with Electric Vehicles and Equipment is needed start one.


----------



## MLG

If you read my post, I said 'personal properties', not commercial plowing. It's not a con game. Who's conning who? The rest of the world? Or maybe ...all the other manufacturers who currently make good profits from selling gas engine vehicles, met in a dark smoke-filled cavern in a secluded island, and come up with a scheme where they would dump their profitable current gas engine cars and spend billions of their money, and take great financial risks, to produce electric vehicles to show the world they were king and can do whatever they want? That doesn't make any sense. China sells more cars than the USA does and they're full-out on electric.


Fact is technology has improved to the point where other propulsion methods (they're not new) are possible at scale that weren't before. Which have benefits. Not in all cases/markets, but in some, or many. Where it 'works'. It might be that Hydrogen technology (still improving) will become perfected and used more in some markets/uses (like snow plowing). GM and other are really experimenting with Hydrogen. Some believe (and I tend to agree) diesel will be around for quite a while yet.

It'll suck for me bc all my vehicles are gas/diesel and I'm cheap to buy an electric vehicle. But that's they direction tech is going. Young people are quick to go to electric and they are the market of tomorrow. But for today, plow with what ya have....


----------



## MLG

When I was a kid, there were all these old guys who would talk about the good old days of having a horse around, and all the great things about horses. They grew up with horse and buggy and went over to cars. But I didn't see any of them ride home on a horse lol. Ever


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The best thing for the inside of a man is the outside of a horse.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Bahahahahahaha

_Ford fusion hybrid sat for 10 days. Deader than a door nail? Are thier places that come and jump or check battery? It's blocking my car and way to heavey to push out of way. Son going to get a battery starter but may be another issue. Also charge port for the electric wont light up._


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> Bahahahahahaha
> 
> _Ford fusion hybrid sat for 10 days. Deader than a door nail? Are thier places that come and jump or check battery? It's blocking my car and way to heavey to push out of way. Son going to get a battery starter but may be another issue. Also charge port for the electric wont light up._


Don't plug-in hybrids still allow for gas? Isn't that the whole "hybrid" part?


----------



## BUFF

cwren2472 said:


> Don't plug-in hybrids still allow for gas? Isn't that the whole "hybrid" part?


Obviously they didn't read the owners manual...


----------



## WIPensFan

Mark Oomkes said:


> Steals the cords or they get plowed off.


How dare you!


Hydromaster said:


> I don’t know what smart phone you had but up until recently if you dropped it, it broke , if you dropped in water it or even got it moist it didn’t work.
> The old bricks with their large antenna had a much better range and you could pound nails with it.
> 
> Electric vehicles are a con game.
> the pollution generated just from mining and refining the rare earth minerals for the magnets in every motor let alone mining the minerals that are needed for the battery are environmental disasters let alone that the electricity to charge the car comes from burning coal or natural gas or fuel oil.
> 
> If you listen to the industry and the people .
> we need to triple our oil/fuel output.


No, you are a con game!! My 4xe is legit!


cwren2472 said:


> Don't plug-in hybrids still allow for gas? Isn't that the whole "hybrid" part?


Well kinda… still will brick if the electric part isn’t working.


----------



## WIPensFan

I lose a lot of just electric range in the cold. But I still think the PHEV is the way to go for a plow vehicle. That way there is no worry of needing a charge to keep going.
I apologize for not responding to any of these posts. I do love the fact that @BUFF is now a Super Moderator!! Times have changed. Now we just need @Mark Oomkes to buy this site and we will have come full circle.🤯


----------



## prezek

WIPensFan said:


> I lose a lot of just electric range in the cold. But I still think the PHEV is the way to go for a plow vehicle. That way there is no worry of needing a charge to keep going.
> I apologize for not responding to any of these posts. I do love the fact that @BUFF is now a Super Moderator!! Times have changed. Now we just need @Mark Oomkes to buy this site and we will have come full circle.🤯


There were a lot of lengthy posts in this thread. Multiple paragraphs. Can’t blame you for not reading them.


----------



## WIPensFan

prezek said:


> There were a lot of lengthy posts in this thread. Multiple paragraphs. Can’t blame you for not reading them.


Yep, so true.


----------

